# What breed of rooster?



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

I am guessing he is a mixed breed but not sure of what.




















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Any guesses?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Does he have feathered legs? If he does I would say Black Copper Marans-ish.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Lots of feathers on his legs and feet


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I couldn't tell in the pics. No clue on the other half though. He's a good looking rooster.


----------



## neworleansfarmer (Mar 2, 2014)

He looks like a Cochin mix. I've had them before and his body is the same shape. If not that them maybe a brahma 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

